# anybody got journals on here?>



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 24, 2004)

www.bodybuildingjournal.com

seems quite good


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 24, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> www.bodybuildingjournal.com
> 
> seems quite good



you are a prime candidate for a journal my friend. it takes time keeping up with it but i am (and i think others are too) interested in seeing your progress. you are starting from scratch literally.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 24, 2004)

i am going to be using the journal on there,any thing i should includeso far i have

bicep,chest etc etc sizes every week
photo every week
excersise
diet(wether i keep to it or not)
what supplements i take
how i feel after the day

and that is all so far anything else?

Chris


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 24, 2004)

sounds about right. you might post your measurements every 2 weeks or so so we can see the changes.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 24, 2004)

once i have it up together after about a month i will show you my journal number so you can have a look


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

HMMMMMMMMMMMM is there something wrong with this journal forum ?

Oh  and good luck


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> HMMMMMMMMMMMM is there something wrong with this journal forum ?
> 
> Oh  and good luck


Exactly! Good luck with whatever you do but I love having my journal right here. And that way you get lot's of feedback and questions answered w/out having to start a million different threads (myself aside LOL).


----------

